# .exe öffnen in JAVA



## Blame (3. Mai 2004)

Hi, also ich will ein Programm schreiben das bei Knopfdruck eine .exe öffnen und villeicht noch ein paar Parameter hintendran schreibt.

Wie kann ich sowas in JAVA machen

THX
Blame!


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Mai 2004)

Runtime.getRuntime().exec() <- ist dein Freund


----------



## Blame (3. Mai 2004)

Also ich habs jetzt mal probiert aber ich bekomm immer so nen komischen Fehler aus dem ich nicht schlau werde:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

class Open1 extends Frame implements ActionListener{
	
	Button cmdOpen = new Button ("OPEN");
	public Open1() {
		addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				dispose();
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
		setLayout (new FlowLayout());

		add(cmdOpen);
		cmdOpen.addActionListener (this);
	
	}

		public void jbu1ActionPerformed (ActionEvent evt)
		
		 {
		 	Object sender;
			sender = evt.getSource();
			
        if(sender==cmdOpen) 
        try
        {
          Runtime.getRuntime().exec("start notepad.exe");
         
          }

          catch(Exception e)   {}
   		}

public static void main(String args[]) {
		System.out.println("Starting changer...");
		Open1 mainFrame = new Open1();
		mainFrame.setSize(160, 235);
		mainFrame.setTitle("OPENER");
		mainFrame.setVisible(true);
		
	}
}
```

Fehlermeldung:

C:\Open1.java:4: Open1 is not abstract and does not override abstract method actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent) in java.awt.event.ActionListener
class Open1 extends Frame implements ActionListener{
^
1 error


----------



## Snape (3. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Blame _
> Also ich habs jetzt mal probiert aber ich bekomm immer so nen komischen Fehler aus dem ich nicht schlau werde:
> 
> 
> ...



Guggst Du mit Auge, siehst Fehler Du selbst. ;-)
Wenn eine Klasse mittels des Interfaces

implements ActionListener

zum ActionListener gemacht wird, muss sie gemäß den Java-Programmierrichtlinien die zugehörigen Interface-Methoden implementieren. Für den ActionListener wäre dies:

public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent evt)

Diese Methode fehlt offenbar in Deiner Klasse.


Reicht eigentlich nicht

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("notepad.exe");

aus, oder muss vor dem notepad.exe das start wirklich hin?


----------

